# Bantam Coop Finished



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

This coop is divided in the middle and rolls better than I'd hope. In my garage I could literally push it around with one thumb.


----------



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

The 1st pic is of the frame. 2nd is how I divided their house and the 3rd & 4th is the finished coop set up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, is this the same building with the wheel issues? Or a whole new one?

I like it, the color is great. I see you moved the wheels inside the frame and installed an extra set. I also see the neighbors are giving their seal of approval and wondering when the new folks will be moving in.

BTW, what state? If you're in the North the wire floor might be an issue during cold, windy nights.


----------



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

This is a different coop that I just finished. With the toe-in issues I had with the other one I thought I'd try something a little different with this one being two foot longer and the house in the middle. The swivel wheels works really well and it's kind of like pushing a grocery cart. 

The color work out well I thought with the sun screen and roof. It's actually a colored stain. 

I live just outside Memphis, TN. We do have a short period sometimes where it gets in the teens. I did however lightly sand the hardcloth and primed and painted it. Hopefully it won't be to ruff on their feet. 

With the frame being raised 5 inches I was worried about the boards and hinges working right but it does what it supposed to do. I put a little door on both sides of the house so at night I can close them in whenever I roll the coop to a different spot. 

Thanks a lot for checking it out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

After having just moved from the Lawrence County area of TN, the wire floor might turn out to be an issue. I was on a hill so when the wind whipped it came from all directions and did damage to stuff. With that open coop area the birds are liable to be subjected to a lot of wind and in the Winter time you could be looking at frostbite. 

I just asked the hubs how bad it gets there, he's worked several Winters in the Memphis area, he said it can get bad cold and wind wise. You can put plastic on the outside run area but you'll have to use batons to prevent the wind from ripping it off. Or during Jan/Feb set a floor in there. Luan is light weight and easy to handle.

I did see your concern about the height. My first thought was those bantams would be out in no time. I see you had the same thought and added the skirt. 

I chose boring white for my coops to reflect sun. It didn't do a whole lot for keeping the coops cooler, now I wish I had chosen colors like you did.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I love it !! It looks wonderful. Your chickens will love it.


----------



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

That's a great idea Robin. I think I will pick me up some plastic an luan and have it on hand. 

Thank you so much nj2wv, I really appreciate it


----------

